# Bromley, Croydon, Lambeth, Southwark, Lewisham members?



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Are there any forum members in the above Boroughs, want to meet up? On my road (Bromley) there's 5 TTs and I just wondered if any of them are members on here?

There are no really local meets in this part of south-east London - so thought I'd see if I could start one


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I would be up for it. I live near Crystal Palace. Let's see if more people reply to this...


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I went to school in bromley and was born in croydon. Depending on when and where i could pop along although i live in chertsey which is a fair way away. I'll just have to pop in to see mother while im in the area 

What about a meet at brands one evening. Easy for motorway peeps to get to and only 20 mins from bromley.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheVarix said:


> I would be up for it. I live near Crystal Palace. Let's see if more people reply to this...


Can't believe there's not more people - loads of TTs parked near me (Beckenham).


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm Bromley but am currently car-less, sold the TT to my dad and don't think he's really up for meets :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm Croydon!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

There are shed loads of TTs in London, it should be the busiest part of the country in terms of meets etc. But it seems none of them want to play.

I'd come along but I will almost certainly have childcare/husband duties and won't be allowed. I'll keep an eye on thread though.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Blimey this is a thread that's slow to pick up speed. I live in Hertfordshire but commute to various sites in Kent (generally between Dartford, Orpington and West Wickham most days. I have to say I see quite a lot of TT's on route but rarely get a response when I offer a cheery wave from mine. Quite a stark difference to when I'm motoring elsewhere, especially Oop t' North. I suppose it's down to our Southern shyness. :roll: That may explain why the thread hasn't received the response it should. Perhaps there aren't too many Forum or TTOC members in the area.

I'd be up for a meet when the weather improves again in the Spring. Weekday evening preferred but no problem if it were to be a weekend. Springtime I'll probably be in or around the Sundridge area. There are some lovely roads around that neck of the woods and some nice pubs to boot. Mines wrapped up now for the Winter and will only be venturing out (of the garage) when I eventually get around to arranging for some cosmetic work to be done but I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

M18NTT said:


> Blimey this is a thread that's slow to pick up speed. I live in Hertfordshire but commute to various sites in Kent (generally between Dartford, Orpington and West Wickham most days. I have to say I see quite a lot of TT's on route but rarely get a response when I offer a cheery wave from mine. Quite a stark difference to when I'm motoring elsewhere, especially Oop t' North. I suppose it's down to our Southern shyness. :roll: That may explain why the thread hasn't received the response it should. Perhaps there aren't too many Forum or TTOC members in the area.
> 
> I'd be up for a meet when the weather improves again in the Spring. Weekday evening preferred but no problem if it were to be a weekend. Springtime I'll probably be in or around the Sundridge area. There are some lovely roads around that neck of the woods and some nice pubs to boot. Mines wrapped up now for the Winter and will only be venturing out (of the garage) when I eventually get around to arranging for some cosmetic work to be done but I'll keep an eye on the thread.


I vote Southern shyness


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Lowfoon said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey this is a thread that's slow to pick up speed. I live in Hertfordshire but commute to various sites in Kent (generally between Dartford, Orpington and West Wickham most days. I have to say I see quite a lot of TT's on route but rarely get a response when I offer a cheery wave from mine. Quite a stark difference to when I'm motoring elsewhere, especially Oop t' North. I suppose it's down to our Southern shyness. :roll: That may explain why the thread hasn't received the response it should. Perhaps there aren't too many Forum or TTOC members in the area.
> ...


Definitely - passed a TT yesterday morning on the way in to work, same as mine, at the lights at Crystal Palace - I smiled, waved, thumbs up - nada :-(


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

sbd119 said:


> Lowfoon said:
> 
> 
> > M18NTT said:
> ...


I have a 225 coupe and I'm near Crystal Palace but it wasn't me, I would have waved back but hey, I'm Spanish and for us it's really normal to do that  (people won't think you're weird or something) 
I think a lot of Londoners like keeping themselves to themselves...people from up north are a bit friendlier (I might be generalising a bit here, sorry...) and I think that is why there are more meets...Let's hope this thread catches up! I work Monday to Friday so I'm up for a meet anytime any weekend!


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Sbd119 and Lowfoon, if you want to meet I'm up for it. We could start the three of us and then see if we can get the ball rolling and have more people joining!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> Sbd119 and Lowfoon, if you want to meet I'm up for it. We could start the three of us and then see if we can get the ball rolling and have more people joining!


Make that four! I'm in Shirley, so Croydon, beckenham and Bromley all by me  defiantly up for a meet!


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

TTSam said:


> TheVarix said:
> 
> 
> > Sbd119 and Lowfoon, if you want to meet I'm up for it. We could start the three of us and then see if we can get the ball rolling and have more people joining!
> ...


Four it is - where to: How about the White Bear or Botley Hill Farmhouse - both near Warlingham. Both have decent car parks, interesting roads to get there - well from Beckenham anyway 

Any other suggestions welcome? When - Sunday mornings / afternoon?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sundays are fine for me. I know the white bear, not sure where botley hill farmhouse is though. Nothing a quick google search wont fix


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

It's ok for me too! If it's Sunday I would prefer around midday in any of the places suggested. I will pm Lowfoon and see if he's up for it. 
Which Sunday then? For this Sunday I know it's a bit tricky with Christmas coming... But I could make it as I will be already on holidays and most of the pressies for the family are sorted!  I will pm you guys my mobile so we can get in touch once we decide a date.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheVarix said:


> It's ok for me too! If it's Sunday I would prefer around midday in any of the places suggested. I will pm Lowfoon and see if he's up for it.
> Which Sunday then? For this Sunday I know it's a bit tricky with Christmas coming... But I could make it as I will be already on holidays and most of the pressies for the family are sorted!  I will pm you guys my mobile so we can get in touch once we decide a date.


Sunday's fine for me - mid-day is OK too. Botley Hill Farm House is here - but White Bear is good too.

http://www.botleyhill-farmhouse.co.uk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ahh yes i do know it, lovely place. Well either i really dont mind.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll come along too chaps. Sunday is good for me as the misses is at work all day 

White bear or Botley fine for me.

Bit further out but grasshopper near Westerham is good for car meets if you don't mind a run out as the car park is big, tarmac and they do a cracking roast dinner! :mrgreen:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

This is more like it  keep the numbers growing!


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll invite my A4 buddy if you don't mind some other audi models coming along?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> I'll invite my A4 buddy if you don't mind some other audi models coming along?


Not a problem for me. Im bringing my friend who used to own a mk1 that he sold to his brother, but he might steal it off him for the day and come along. If not he would be in his 135i or jump in mine.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

any girls coming?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> any girls coming?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I vote for the White Bear! Shall we all do the same to decide? 
PS: I don't mind at all people with other marques/models. The more we are the merrier! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheVarix said:


> I vote for the White Bear! Shall we all do the same to decide?
> PS: I don't mind at all people with other marques/models. The more we are the merrier! [smiley=gossip.gif]


+1

White Bear - http://www.the-whitebear.com

+ Menu 

http://cdn-30.create.net/sitefiles/30/3 ... Oct_13.pdf

Grasshopper Inn - http://grasshopperinn.co.uk

+ Menu :roll:

http://grasshopperinn.co.uk/sites/defau ... r_2013.pdf


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

White bear for me also, although i wont be eating, just wondering if you lads are going to eat there has anyone been recently? Because i went about 6 months back and thought the food had really gone downhill from what it used to be.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

What are you guys planning to do?

e90post meets are normally cruise and photoshoots. Never been to a TT meet before.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Me personally for the 1st meet I'm happy to just have a drink and a chat...having said that, it would be nice if some of the people familiar with the area could think of a nice road for a cruise


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> Me personally for the 1st meet I'm happy to just have a drink and a chat...having said that, it would be nice if some of the people familiar with the area could think of a nice road for a cruise


Theres a few nice roads around the white bear, The friend im bringing knows all the good roads :wink: 
Im happy with a drink and chat too!


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I know some quite good roads aswell. Hope the weathers nice 

We could meet at the white bear. Have a drink and chat there and then have a little drive over to the grasshopper and have another stop there. Some quite good roads on route


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds good to me! So sunday, 11-12ish (or earlier)? And white bear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

12 at the white bear sounds a good plan if the others agree.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Sunday , 12 o'clock at the White Bear gets my vote too!


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

If people are up for a drive, this is the route I would recommend to the grasshopper from the white bear. It is all country roads with a couple of dual carriageways thrown in for good measure. They are always quiet on a sunday and I often use them when i want to go for a blast. Is not very direct but is lots of fun. :lol:

If people are up for it i'll print a little map with these directions. I just took this from google maps.

The White Bear
Fairchildes Rd, Warlingham, Surrey CR6 9PH, United Kingdom‎

1.	Head west on Fairchildes Rd toward High Hill Rd
About 2 mins	go 1.0 mi
total 1.0 mi

2.	Turn right onto Chelsham Court Rd
About 1 min	go 0.6 mi
total 1.5 mi

3.	Continue onto Beech Farm Rd
About 1 min	go 0.7 mi
total 2.3 mi

4.	Turn right onto Limpsfield Rd/B269
About 2 mins	go 0.8 mi
total 3.1 mi

5.	Sharp left onto Slines Oak Rd	go 0.2 mi
total 3.3 mi

6.	Slight right onto Halliloo Valley Rd
About 2 mins	go 1.2 mi
total 4.5 mi

7.	Continue onto Woldingham Rd
About 1 min	go 0.7 mi
total 5.2 mi

8.	At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto Caterham By-Pass/A22
Continue to follow A22
About 4 mins	go 2.8 mi
total 8.0 mi

9.	At the roundabout, take the 5th exit onto Godstone Hill/A22
Continue to follow A22
About 4 mins	go 2.9 mi
total 10.9 mi

Caterham By-Pass/A22‎	total 0.0 mi

10.	Head north on Caterham By-Pass/A22	go 0.3 mi
total 0.3 mi

11.	At the roundabout, exit and stay on Caterham By-Pass/A22
Continue to follow A22
Go through 3 roundabouts
About 9 mins	go 5.5 mi
total 5.8 mi

12.	Turn left onto Miles Ln
About 2 mins	go 1.0 mi
total 6.8 mi

13.	Turn right onto Tandridge Ln
About 1 min	go 0.4 mi
total 7.1 mi

14.	Take the 1st left onto Crowhurst Ln
About 3 mins	go 1.4 mi
total 8.5 mi

15.	Slight left onto Park Rd	go 0.3 mi
total 8.8 mi

16.	Turn left onto Caterfield Ln
About 4 mins	go 1.6 mi
total 10.5 mi

17.	Caterfield Ln turns slightly left and becomes Red Ln
About 3 mins	go 1.5 mi
total 12.0 mi

18.	Continue onto Pollards Wood Rd
About 1 min	go 0.6 mi
total 12.6 mi

19.	Continue onto Pollards Wood Hill	go 0.2 mi
total 12.7 mi

20.	Continue onto Wolf's Row
About 50 secs	go 0.3 mi
total 13.0 mi

21.	Turn right onto Westerham Rd/A25
Destination will be on the left
About 2 mins	go 1.5 mi
total 14.5 mi

The Grasshopper Inn
Moorhouse, Westerham Rd, Westerham, Kent TN16 2EU, United Kingdom‎

25.4 miles
40 mins roughly but will probably be less for us


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Well this thread certainly took off in the end. 7 replies to the OP in 5 weeks then after mentioning southern shyness it all went crazy (well relatively speaking). Maybe Southerners are not so shy after all. :lol: :lol:

Hope you have a good meet and it leads to a few more when the weather improves. A bit far for me when I'm not working over that way. My lad lives in Warlingham - definitely some nice roads around there.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Well you can come to the meet then see your lad afterwards. Kills two birds with one stone!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

jimojameso said:


> Well you can come to the meet then see your lad afterwards. Kills two birds with one stone!


I would if I could but after putting off Christmas shopping, etc 'til as late as possible I think the weekend is going to be a bit hectic. Warlingham's a round trip of 110 miles for me so not exactly local. I'm usually working in the area during the week, but not this weekend.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

We will have to organise a meet on a school nite for you then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheVarix said:


> Sunday , 12 o'clock at the White Bear gets my vote too!


Mine too 

I have mentioned this to one of our HR Managers at work today she is not registered on the Forum, but she has a stunning white TT and she was interested in coming along - turns out White Bear is her second closest local. Even threatened to bring her sister 

Just one more Red TT at work to ask...


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

jimojameso said:


> If people are up for a drive, this is the route I would recommend to the grasshopper from the white bear. It is all country roads with a couple of dual carriageways thrown in for good measure. They are always quiet on a sunday and I often use them when i want to go for a blast. Is not very direct but is lots of fun. :lol:
> 
> If people are up for it i'll print a little map with these directions. I just took this from google maps.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, I'd be up for it - see what other people think - also probably depends on the weather. If it is absolutely pants, it might be tricky to tear people away from the White Bear


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like this mini meet is picking up! :lol:

Hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

These numbers are growing nicely!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

What do have numbers wise then, it will be me+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

TTSam said:


> What do have numbers wise then, it will be me+1


So...

TTSam
sbd119


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

TTSam
sbd119
jimojameso


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

i think i may come along to this if thats okay with you lot?

never been to a TT meet and I've been on the forum a while , moved to london a few months ago and never use the car so it would be a nice opportunity to take it out


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

TTSam
sbd119
jimojameso
TheVarix


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

JamesR said:


> i think i may come along to this if thats okay with you lot?
> 
> never been to a TT meet and I've been on the forum a while , moved to london a few months ago and never use the car so it would be a nice opportunity to take it out


The more the merrier i say! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

TTSam said:


> JamesR said:
> 
> 
> > i think i may come along to this if thats okay with you lot?
> ...


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Weather looking alright tommorow on the bbc :mrgreen:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Was just about to post this then i saw you beat me too it lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Change of plans for me guys. Can't make it.

Have fun and drive safe! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> Change of plans for me guys. Can't make it.
> 
> Have fun and drive safe! [smiley=cheers.gif]


Cheers zltm089, next time (hopefully there will be a next time)

Warlingham Weather according to BBC is looking good from 10am until 2pm


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

sbd119 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Change of plans for me guys. Can't make it.
> ...


Will have to get my roof down then 
I might be about 10 mins late lads, sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

A pretty good turnout for the Sunday before Christmas - as promised here's the pics.

Good to meet everyone - let's hope a few others see the photos and we could aim for something in the New Year


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Great pics and great afternoon. Ive got some pics ill post up in a bit, and the video  will definatly have to arrange another one soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Good to meet you all today! Good meet and fun drive. Look forward to the video :mrgreen:


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Same here. Great to meet you guys 
and let's do another one soon!!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good pics guys! 
See you all next year!


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry missed this one guys - its been pretty busy towards the run-up to Xmas. Will definitely try and make the next one.
I am also organising a tunnel run (Hindhead) on Sunday morning in January and stopping at a pub for drinks and food at the other end, if you are interested let me know your FB and I will invite you, or add me Chris Low-Foon. It would be great to have a few TT's.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Heres my pics, cant work out how to upload the vid but ill look into that later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lowfoon said:


> Sorry missed this one guys - its been pretty busy towards the run-up to Xmas. Will definitely try and make the next one.
> I am also organising a tunnel run (Hindhead) on Sunday morning in January and stopping at a pub for drinks and food at the other end, if you are interested let me know your FB and I will invite you, or add me Chris Low-Foon. It would be great to have a few TT's.


Id ve interested in this, ill add you on FB in a bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Merry xmas everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

TTSam said:


> Merry xmas everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, great pics btw.

Merry Christmas everyone, hope it is one of the best for you and yours


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry haven't checked this lately!
Merry Christmas and happy new Year!  Hope to do a meet again sometime soon!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Happy new year lads. Start organizing the next meet soon! Hope 2014 is a great year for all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy new all. So when's the next meet? Hope we can get a few more people for the next one


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

My friend will defiantly be coming in his brothers TT this time, so thats one extra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I am up for it. Let's see if I can sort out my car by then...  Would be great if we try to keep this thread alive so hopefully others join us


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree we need to keep the thread going. How is the car coming along? Did you find out what the problem was?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sunday 26th sound good? Gives us a couple of weeks to plan something

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

TTSam said:


> I agree we need to keep the thread going. How is the car coming along? Did you find out what the problem was?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sam, 
The problem is the offside driveshaft. When I took it to the mechanic he spotted 2 problems that could cause the clunking: the front arb collars had perished and the inner cv boot was damaged. 
As I had recently bought a set o R32 ARB's, I decided to fit them to see if that was the problem although it sounded more like a cv joint problem (it's something I wanted to do anyway...  ) but it didn't work so now at least we are almost 100% sure it's the front offside inner cv joint. 
I'll see if I can get it sorted this month but after Christmas and the expense of fitting the ARB's my bank account is on fire!  I'll try my best to go to the next meet even if I have to take my girlfriend's Ford KA!! Well, maybe not...  I can still drive the car but I can't go nuts with it, just in case.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

And regarding the 26th, let's see what the others say. I'm ok with that date, even if the car is still not ready.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

26th is good for me!!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

My god, you guys are on a roll!!! ...lol

Any ladies going to the next one?


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Not yet but there can always be a first.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> My god, you guys are on a roll!!! ...lol
> 
> Any ladies going to the next one?


Yeah, according you..... Me :s haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> And regarding the 26th, let's see what the others say. I'm ok with that date, even if the car is still not ready.


If its not ready i can pick you up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Any ideas on next run out. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

TTSam said:


> TheVarix said:
> 
> 
> > And regarding the 26th, let's see what the others say. I'm ok with that date, even if the car is still not ready.
> ...


That's really kind of you, Sam! 

I hope to have the car ready by then but if not I might have to accept your offer. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > My god, you guys are on a roll!!! ...lol
> ...


trying to trick me again Sam!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


 always! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be up for the next one


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats one more  we are going to have to start organizing this now as its next week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Right as its two days away, ill say we meet at the white bear again from 11am? And go from there. Just a name check as to who is coming
Me in my tts
My friend in his mk1 3.2
.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm out for a friends birthday sat night so i might be able to come down a bit later but will post up on the day if i'm coming


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok well can arrange the time for a bit later, or if theres not much interest another day lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for late reply to thread. I am still trying to get my car repaired. Tomorrow Sat. I am picking up at my local p.o. depot the 12 point socket I need to replace the drive shaft (I could not find it anywhere and had to order it online) :x 
Been busy as hell at work and with this weather it's been impossible for me to do the repair. Tomorrow I am going to try to replace the drive shaft (weather permitting) and hopefully will be able to attend the meet with my car at the White Bear.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Well if you dont get it fixed the offer of the lift is still there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Shall we give this one a miss? And arrange a proper date, dont think the weathers going to be great and not many replys. I think we should all have a chat and arrange a date that suits all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Sam. Yes I won't be able to make it for this one. I hope it doesn't rain as I still haven't finished replacing the driveshaft. I'm half way through (I had to stop yesterday as it got dark and it started to rain) 
Maybe next week?


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry i couldn't make it guys. Got called into work today. I can do next week tho.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Next week i might not be able to make as its my nans birthday. But depends on times. Lets get planning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all, I've just ordered a TT, I live in Coulsdon so once it's delivered I might be up for a few local meets! Expecting delivery end of March


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

XeNoN89 said:


> Hi all, I've just ordered a TT, I live in Coulsdon so once it's delivered I might be up for a few local meets! Expecting delivery end of March


Sweet, what you gone for? My mrs lives in purley so im always round that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

TTSam said:


> XeNoN89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I've just ordered a TT, I live in Coulsdon so once it's delivered I might be up for a few local meets! Expecting delivery end of March
> ...


2.0TFSI Quattro Black Edition S-Tronic in Daytona Grey


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

sounds spot on. You will love it. Lovely colour choice too. Keep an eye out for me, black TTS roadster gd08 cze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Weather looks sunny tommorow. Antone up for a little run out?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I cant tomorrow, nans birthday and the family are up  sorry lads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigz (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry guys as I know this is a South London meet....but does anyone know of any other meets in London in the near future?

I live in north west London and there are always meets happening at the ace cafe. Cheers


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Not that i know of, but id be happy to meet half way if others were too. I feel this thread is dying a slow painfull death lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Once the weather improves Sam i'll put another date up


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweet. This weather is doing my head in lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi guys! Sorry for not being in touch but I have been insanely busy at work... At least the car is now fixed so I can go for a cruise with you guys without fear of having a wheel fly off! 
Please let me know whenever you guys want to meet. I have my half term holiday this week so I'd be happy to meet any day of the week. Will keep an eye on the thread and let's hope it catches up again!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Glad its finally fixed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I didn't make it along to this but if any of you guys are interested there is a car meet at Brands Hatch tonight, £2 entry per person, went to a few last year and it's a good atmosphere 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1402640253321982/


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

mstew said:


> I didn't make it along to this but if any of you guys are interested there is a car meet at Brands Hatch tonight, £2 entry per person, went to a few last year and it's a good atmosphere
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1402640253321982/


A bit too short a notice for me and during the week it's a bit of a mission as I start in work at 8 AM but thanks a lot for the offer. Maybe for the next one?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't worry I didn't make it either, it's always on the last wednesday of every month and I should be able to make the next one, hopefully with a few more mods on the car


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Now the weathers cheering up shall we organise something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Sam,
Now that my car is in good form again, definitely!
Any suggestions?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Glad to hear its all working now  im easy going so im happy for whenever really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi folks!  
How about last weekend of the month, on Saturday morning?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ill be in liverpool picking up my car from getting the exhaust fitted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Weather seems to be getting better now 

Anyone up for meeting Sunday 30th?


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> Weather seems to be getting better now
> 
> Anyone up for meeting Sunday 30th?


It's ok for me!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sunday seems good. Pick my car up from liverpool on the saturday so can show the exhaust off  sorry about the other james i was ruined haha, hope you had a good night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha to be fair i was a bit merry when i saw ya aswell. Cool next sunday sounds a good plan


----------



## Ruscle (Aug 20, 2013)

I am in coulsdon , ill be up for attending meet's 

But first i have to fix my coolant leak and a few split hoses


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I MAY be able to do this.....I'll try and drag samtl along as well


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Good to see some more faces. Shall we say 12pm on Sunday? Where shall we start off?


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in sw london, I'd be up for this!


----------



## samtl (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

12 is cool. I cant stay long though as its mothers day ill have to go between mother and mother in law lol and just a warning, the will be filthy as going and coming back from liverpool on the saturday means i wont have any time to wash the car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Shall we meet at 12 then at the white bear as before?


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn it, I'm away again :x


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds good to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Super see you then guys.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone know whats happened to sbd119? He's disappeared?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry lads change of plan, cars not going to be ready until wednesday now so wont be able to make this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry for late notice. 
I have replaced yesterday my rear calipers, discs and pads but I'll need to bleed the system again as I think I need to bleed the brake master cylinder as pedal is still a bit too spongy. I will do it in the morning but I doubt I would make it on time for the meet... Sorry!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Me an Sam are running a little late (he hasn't got to mine yet) :/ anyone there anyway?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

How did it go? Annoyed my car wasn't ready for this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

No idea, me and Samtl were late and got there at about 1, noone there so just got a quick drink


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh went well then  haha. We all have to arrange something properly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah ha, we will have to! Hopefully I'll get some time to work on my own bloody car for once too! FMIC is really needed in this weather  never know, may be on this week


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lads/Ladies, I have an automotive photographer lined up for the next meet. It would be great if we could all arrange and agree to a date so we can make this one a busy meet, with loads of group + individual photos. Thoughts? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm down the road from Bromley only sidcup so I'd be up for this. My mates just bought a TT aswell so I'm sure he'd come aswell


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds good to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigz (Jan 16, 2014)

I live in north west London but would most certainly consider the drive


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm going to begin to propose a date.... *4th May?*
If a majority are happy with the date, I will create a new event within the events section.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Should be fine for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Day or night time on Sunday 4th April? I work during the day if its at night then yeah for me.


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Black_TT said:


> Day or night time on Sunday 4th April? I work during the day if its at night then yeah for me.


Ideally during the day to allow the natural sunlight work its magic on our beautifully spanking clean cars. Does the *Saturday 3rd May* work any better for anyone? These dates are still provisional at the moment, as I have to check them also with the photographer.


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Saturdays better for me but my car is nowhere near ready for photographers lol


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I work saturdays 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

ditto


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Sun 4th works for me


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Forgot about this! What happend lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Not much i don't think ha ha


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

:lol: suns out now lads weve got no excuses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry guys I have been caught up prepping for Worthersee in less than 2 weeks... eeek.... and my mates BMW E30 headgasket blowing.

Weather doesn't look promising this week so I doubt this weekend will be any good for any of us - my only free weekend before I'm abroad is *Saturday 17th May*, and I know a few of us work on a Saturday. If anyone thinks otherwise let me know otherwise it will probably be a few weekends from now.

Thoughts, comments and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Lowfoon said:


> Sorry guys I have been caught up prepping for Worthersee in less than 2 weeks... eeek.... and my mates BMW E30 headgasket blowing.
> 
> Weather doesn't look promising this week so I doubt this weekend will be any good for any of us - my only free weekend before I'm abroad is *Saturday 17th May*, and I know a few of us work on a Saturday. If anyone thinks otherwise let me know otherwise it will probably be a few weekends from now.
> 
> Thoughts, comments and suggestions appreciated.


Saturdays work for me 8)


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ill be working

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassett (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi All, im in south croydon and interested in a meet as the TT is so standard its shameful and i need some ideas. 
Would anyone be interested to head out from croydon and meet at somewhere like the Grasshopper pub 2mins from westerham- huge car park and front and rear beer gardens. 
Adam


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

*tumble weed*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi again,
I would be interested to meet as well. I went to the 1st one but I have been missing from around here as I was going to sell the car (in fact I did advertise it on eBay and Gumtree.
I am not going to sell the car anymore so I would also be interested. The Grasshopper is not too far from where I live so it sound good. Sam, are you interested?


----------



## Edwards521 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm in Bexley and up for a meet!


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone interested on a meet next weekend? 
Say Saturday the 13th around midday at a location to be confirmed but the Grasshopper near Westerham sounds good to me...


----------



## Edwards521 (Aug 26, 2014)

TheVarix said:


> Anyone interested on a meet next weekend?
> Say Saturday the 13th around midday at a location to be confirmed but the Grasshopper near Westerham sounds good to me...


As things stand I think I can do this. Obviously I'll need to submit my request (in triplicate) to SWMBO...


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Me and Samtl are up for this 8) last time sam's hangover mean't he wasn't able to make it or inform me he would be so late :lol: oh well


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

The sunday would be better for me, saturday the mrs wants me to take her shopping in ashford lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

TTSam said:


> The sunday would be better for me, saturday the mrs wants me to take her shopping in ashford lol
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be impossible for me. I do private tuition in my spare time and I teach a kid at 2 pm near where I live...


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I can do this weekend. Let me know the details 

Sam you can take me out in the RS400 :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> I can do this weekend. Let me know the details
> 
> Sam you can take me out in the RS400 :lol:


No problem, shes being detailed as we speak so hopefully will be nice and clean too lol. But only on one condition that you take me out in the ttrs!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > The sunday would be better for me, saturday the mrs wants me to take her shopping in ashford lol
> ...


Could we not make it early sunday morning so you are back for 2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSam said:


> TheVarix said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


But you dont own a TT anymore.......just saying  *runs and hides*

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > TheVarix said:
> ...


Sooooo??? Lol can still admire them cant i? Now run off back to thames valley and keep out of croydon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSam said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > But you dont own a TT anymore.......just saying  *runs and hides*
> ...


Oh yea I forgot I might get my wheels nicked driving through there  lol

J
xx


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

TTSam said:


> But only on one condition that you take me out in the ttrs!!


Yeah no worries mate


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> Oh yea I forgot I might get my wheels nicked driving through there


Nah they only like MK2's. You would be fine in that old rust bucket :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yea I forgot I might get my wheels nicked driving through there
> ...


Not a touch of rust on mine  check yours though thoroughly 

J
xx


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

jimojameso said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > But only on one condition that you take me out in the ttrs!!
> ...


Shotgun second in line!

Not that I like the mk2s in anyway.... just want to see what all this 2.5 liter malarky is all about... :roll:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Dont listen to her, shes just jelous that we both have more than double her bhp :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSam said:


> Dont listen to her, shes just jelous that we both have more than double her bhp :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol with the fuel cost and insurance to go with them  lol

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I average around 26mpg(not too shabby) and i pay around £500 with all mods declared, again pretty reasonable. So your wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

So far:
Edwards521
mstew
TTSam
jimojames
and myself TheVarix

Sam, would prefer to meet on Sunday as he has some commitments on Saturday.
I could do Sunday but if we met at 10 am or something like that...To be honest, for me it's better on Saturday, as if we have a drink/eat and go for a blast around Westerham, I would not like to then have to leave in a rush to go to my tuition.
What about everyone else? What do you guys prefer?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Either or really. Not fussed


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone make an executive decision and pick a day and time or i will!! Ha ha :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Well as i dont strictly own a TT anymore then im not in a position to decide. So if the saturday is better for people then pick the saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi! 
Been busy as hell in my new job...Sorry I have not been in touch. Are you guys still up for the meet? Shall we do it tomorrow after lunch? (Say 2 or 3) or is it too late? I will text everyone tonight and let's see if we meet!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry couldnt make it today. You all have a good time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

TTSam said:


> Sorry couldnt make it today. You all have a good time?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To Mark and and Sam (Mark's friend), it was really nice to chat with you both! 
Sam, I hope you can make it next time, let's see if we can gather a few more people for the next one! I wouldn't be able to meet next weekend as I have some family commitments but maybe the one after? 
I think it would be great if we could make it into a weekly/monthly thing to see if more people joins us... What do you guys think?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry couldnt make it today. You all have a good time?
> ...


I would love a weekly meet, but would have to be a sunday as i usually work on saturdays. Glad u had a good meet this weekend, next weekend im also unavailable but after that im free 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

just saw this, I was in the area as well :


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone free this saturday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Not free Saturday but I'm aiming to go to players show (in Essex) on the Sunday. Maybe we should do a meet and convoy? 8) obviously early to actually make it at a decent time!


----------

